# Water leaking under garage door after rain storms



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

*Additional pictures...*

2 of 5


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

*Additional pictures*

3 of 5...


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

*Additional pictures*

4 of 5


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

That slab was not poured right,there should be a lip out to where the brick mould is.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

have the same trouble w/mine but i just keep towels handy,,, some day i'll get around to grinding the 6" apron so water can run downhill :yes: guess what ? this is our work & i own all the necessary tools :laughing: my bride, nagzilla, keeps muttering something about shoemaker's kids whenever it rains :huh:

just get a bevel on the apron - you'll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

We were thinking of either putting some type of depression directly in front of the garage door that is sloping downward from one end of the door to the other with small channels or slits cur out to allow drainage, or installing a grate with a drainage pipe underneath it. I was hoping to avoid tearing up the concrete but want to correct the problem. The apron idea may work also if it put directly in front of the door. Would this require excavating the existing concrete in this section?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

None of that was built to code.
Siding needed to be 6" above grade, (should have been a stem wall, Google it)
There was also required to be about a 1" step behind that door.
Apron was supposed to be sloped.
Pull that siding off and your going to see mold and rot.
Silicone and door seals are not going to do anything.
If that's wooden brick moulding it's going to wick up moisture and rot out.
Just a guess, no over hang on the roof over that area?
Guess I'm just venting, they did the same thing to the garage where I'm living and it all had to be redone.
Added a roof over hang, removed the bottom 2, rows of siding, cut the bottom plates, added a row of block and added ice and water shield then 1 X 6 vinyl limber.
Replaced trim board and brick moulding with PVC.
Added a trench drain that drains into a pit filled with #57 stone.
All that because someone was to lazy to do it right the first time.


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

Might be a silly question but is it possible to add a stem wall to the existing garage and if so how difficult would this be? The garage is attached to the house and has same roofline which may be challenging if the walls need to be raised. Any other slightly less drastic solutions? Would installing a channel drain along the driveway help? The wood is pressure treated but all the door trim moldings have moisture at the bottom and over time the pressure treated would begin to rot.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we get lots of jobs like that ( stopping water from seeping under garage doors ) usually there's enough difference in elevation between d/w & garage floor we can just grind down the conc to an angle which directs wtr running down the garage door out onto the d/w,,, other times we need to install slot drains

on occasion weve diamond sawed a shallow trench but its difficult as you need screed rails ( upon which the circle saw rides ) elevated on 1 end so the trench deepens on the other & creates wtr flow


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

Im wondering now whether the J Channel at the very bottom of the siding has any slots cut into it to drain out water that collects in it, and if so how/where would it drain to with it being right at the foundation level.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

:furious: shoot, i forgot that we seal the j-channel w/sika polyurethane to prevent wtr running down the siding, collecting in the j-channel, & ( seeking its own level ) runs out the backside  at times i am such a dummy - apologies & good catch on your part :thumbup:


----------



## kdrymer (Aug 12, 2014)

I thought about installing some flashing underneath and bend it so that it protrudes out at the bottom away from the building, and then re-attach the siding on top. If there was an excessive amount of water flowing out of the flashing, it would make sense to install a drain in the driveway to channel it away. Will keep you posted what I find.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

once it gets to the d/w, isn't there enough slope to direct it away ? 

we've got a downspout which empties in our problem area so we need 1 of those little flex pvc extensions to persuade wtr to tun downhill :laughing:


----------

